# Pay



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kudos, all good advise.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh and pull your GD pants up.
*No one cares or wants to know if you wear boxers or briefs.*


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Oh and pull your GD pants up.
> *No one cares or wants to know if you wear boxers or briefs.*


NOW that brings up a whole other subject:

silver jewelry sticking out of places that don't need it

untied shoe laces (the slip on work boot)

pajama pants for work

real men don't wear Capri's

if you feel you need a tattoo on your face, just ask someone to punch you, by the time the bruise clears maybe the urge for ink will be gone

leave the cell home if the gf or friends call all day

you don't need a cigarette break every fifteen minutes


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

It's always ok to ask questions but sometimes just shut and do what your told and ask why later.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

BKessler, amen to that!


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Do whatever it is you need to do to get your drivers license back and KEEP IT THIS TIME.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

3wire; That has become a major issue with apprentices.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't burn the candle at both ends. 
My grandpa taught me this this morning. Good advise. 


Don't do any work that you're too embarrased to put your name on.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG I am at the gym this afternoon and this young man is working out in gym shorts (baggy almost a dress) are they are way down. Problem is this A**hole is going commando, butt crack hanging out, I am lifting weights and he turns around FREAKING full bush shot I wanted to punch the jerk. JEEZZEEEEEEEEEEEE.

I did not say anything but next time I am on the kid like stink on .........


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

After a check or two, buy some dang tools!

I'm so happy I got a new apprentice.

~Matt


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Start saving immediately. Get in the habit, do not grow accustomed to taking a full paycheck home. Utilize an automatic savings plan if you have one. Do not put off your retirement, look foward to it each and every day. $5000.00 saved when your 20 is better than $25,000.00 saved when you are 35. Discover the miracle that is compounded interest.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LGLS: Finer words were never spoken on this site. SAVINGS.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

All good advice.

I made a poor decision becoming an apprentice, purely financially speaking, short term. I was thinking *long term.*

Left a $17.50/hr job w/ 50 hrs/wk. to start apprenticeship for $9.80/hr and 40's, minimal OT so far. 
Not a problem for most 20-somethings. I am in my mid-to-late 30s, family, house w/ mortgage, usual bills, etc. I looked at my budget yesterday...*GULP*...bringing home $70/wk less than I need to break even on bills (NOT including gasoline, food, diapers), that's just bills.

I knew this, however, I didn't want the thought of short term struggles to prevent me from being better off in the future.
In 5 years, I will be at $28.00 (our current rate plus whatever increases we get), plus pension contributions, health & welfare, etc. What would I be making at the plant 5 years from now? 
$22.50...maybe...$20?.
Pilferring my IRA right now just to keep up on mortgage payments. 

Should I get an extra job on the weekends to make ends meet ? ? ?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Maybe I should have started a new thread.
My advice to an apprentice would be to stick with it. Some guys seem bent on testing you to see if you really want this as a carreer.
BP


----------

